# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  I've let go...

## Quiet Whisper

[highlight=black:795e446446]*
Just wrote this a few minutes ago...

[fade:795e446446]I've let go...

Broken...
Shattered...
Torn Apart...
Dreams lost, ties cut off, loved ones lost...

Friendships made,
Time tested, broken...
Fake?
Or just images?

Found...
Lost...
Can smell the presence...
Why did I trust?

Why did I fall?
Why did I hurt?
All my fault...
All my fault...

Should have known...
Wasnt anything there...
Left Alone, I've got my friends...
What about my friend?

Lonely...
Missing...
Emptiness inside...
I will live, its not the end...

I chose to let go today...
And live on...
No matter what happens...
I wont look back...

Hurt others enough...
Hurt myself enough...
I've let go of everything today...
My Life, my Dreams, my Love, mostly, my Friend...

I've let go...

Quiet Whisper
Dated: 24-10-2005[/fade:795e446446]*[/highlight:795e446446]

----------


## TISHA

:applaud;

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> :applaud;


thnku for liking it  :Smile:  :givefl;

----------


## TISHA

u r welcome

----------


## NInA

AhaaNNNNNN

----------


## Aleena

goodie

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> AhaaNNNNNN


kia hua :duno;

----------


## NInA

Nice hai naaa

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> goodie


thnku :givefl; 





> Nice hai naaa


oh ok
phir thnku thnku :givefl;

----------


## sweetluv

nice

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> nice


thnku for liking it :givefl;

----------


## NInA

No probs!

----------


## Fairy

Nice  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku for liking it fairy  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Welcome  :Smile:  

Keep posting  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

will do ji  :Smile:

----------


## spicychilly

very nice :applaud;

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku for liking it spicychilly  :Smile:

----------


## rami

good one...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku rami  :Smile:

----------


## Saba

i simply loved it.. incomplete words say a lot about you  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmm thnku for liking it..
n how much have u found out so far?

----------


## Saba

you want to know about yourself or about the poetry?  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

well about both

----------

